# First Look: Largo by Sonokinetic



## donbodin (Jun 24, 2018)

Sonokinetic is back with a brand new and wonderful sounding Orchestral Phrase library for Kontakt.
In this first look, I have listen to the sample set. 
Things really get fun at around 5:50 in when I utilize all the instruments to create a majestic and stately multi to perform with in real time.
Thoughts and official demos: http://bit.ly/2KgV3SO




LARGO normally sells for €249.90 from Sonokientic: http://bit.ly/2trWZNM
At the time of posting the library was on an intro price of €190.90


----------

